# Strange noises??



## Finnik (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi all! :wave: 

Just a quick question. Does anyone's Chi make "weird" noises? Cashew does, and I'm not sure what to make of them. Examples: Sometimes he emits a moan type of noise when he's eating or drinking. It doesn't sound negative, but more of a "Yum, this is SO good!" sort of noise. Also, when he's trying to get comfy, he groans and makes these little grumbling noises.

When he wants in my lap, he jumps jumps jumps straight up and down, whining the whole time, and if I don't pick him up fast enpugh he starts to whine louder and faster and he almost sounds impatient.

Cashew is my first Chi, so I guess I'm really wondering if his "vocabulary" is normal, and if anyone elses Chi makes these noises.

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, your blessed with a "talker" LOL


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Fibi makes alot of sounds when she's trying to get her nest feathered...she gets really frustrated with it and growls at the blankets and bites them and such.

She also does 'babytalk', which sounds kind of like a baby's gibberish. She does babytalk anytime she wants something.


----------



## Finnik (Dec 10, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> Yes, your blessed with a "talker" LOL



Great!! My 2 Danes are talkers as well, so what's one more, right? LOL! I'm just glad it's normal.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath makes little sighs and squeaks when hes comfy and content, he also squeals with excitement when he knows we're going somewhere with him, and he squeaks while jumping and waving his front legs in the air when he has to go outside, or hes happy I'm home...usually both lol!


----------



## Finnik (Dec 10, 2005)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> Fibi makes alot of sounds when she's trying to get her nest feathered...she gets really frustrated with it and growls at the blankets and bites them and such.



Yes! Cashew does this also! It's almost like he's muttering to himself under his breath, lol!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Little G said:


> Goliath makes little sighs and squeaks when hes comfy and content, he also squeals with excitement when he knows we're going somewhere with him, and he squeaks while jumping and waving his front legs in the air when he has to go outside, or hes happy I'm home...usually both lol!


I forgot that Fibi does this too! She likes to snuggle when we first go to bed. Once we get all comfy, she lets out these long squeaky sighs...so cute!! And also, if I try to move her once she's nestled, she will do little squeaky noises to let me know to leave her alone! So funny!! 

Speaking of which, she's doing babytalk right now because she wants to go outside!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Bella has a whole library of noises that she makes even little grunty noises that I call her piggy noises, sighs, moans, all sorts of little sounds. It is really funny.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Jax makes tons of noises. He grunts, groans and stuff all the time. It's so funny. Hershey doesn't do that. Jax reminds me of a little pig sometimes when he makes his noises. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Emmi makes little growling noises when she is trying to get situated in her bed. She digs at her blankets and growls at them, like she is mad because its not set up right. Its really funny.....!


----------

